# Transformers Becomes Best-Selling High Definition Title



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Transformers Becomes Best-Selling High Definition Title*

The blockbuster hit from DreamWorks Pictures and Paramount Pictures, TRANSFORMERS, has exploded into the high definition market, with North American sales exceeding 100,000 HD DVDs its first day of release, it was announced today by Paramount Home Entertainment. The title rocketed past previous releases to become the fastest and best-selling day one high definition title on a single format. The biggest original film of the year from director Michael Bay and executive producer Steven Spielberg, in association with Hasbro, Inc., has sold over 190,000 HD DVDs in its first week making it the top-selling week one release on either high definition format as well as the best-selling HD DVD ever. Additionally, in the first week alone, over 20% of consumers have connected to the unique web-enabled features available on the TRANSFORMERS HD DVD.

The smash hit has also become the year’s top-selling week one DVD with North American sales reaching 8.3 million units since the title’s debut on October 16. TRANSFORMERS is also the best-selling DVD day one for the year with 4.5 million units sold on Tuesday.

“The TRANSFORMERS HD DVD exemplifies the high definition experience and builds tremendous excitement with consumers for the HD DVD format,” said Kelley Avery, president, Worldwide Home Entertainment, Paramount Pictures. “Clearly consumers are excited about seeing great films like TRANSFORMERS in high definition and their response to this HD DVD has been extraordinary.”

Earning over $700 million at the global box office, the live-action feature film TRANSFORMERS is the latest success in a worldwide franchise that has emerged as one of the most successful properties in action figure history, spawning numerous television series and comic books and a wealth of toys, games and other licensed merchandise. In 2007, TRANSFORMERS has become one of the hottest properties for boys in a variety of categories, including toys, publishing, video games, apparel and back-to-school. Hasbro’s licensing arm, HPG, has signed more than 250 licensees in 70 countries around the world

The first live-action film based on the enduringly popular “ROBOTS IN DISGUISE”, TRANSFORMERS features the ultimate battle between good and evil, as the peace-loving AUTOBOTS seek to protect humanity from the evil forces of the DECEPTICONS. The TRANSFORMERS Special Edition HD DVD set provides an incredible experience with an arsenal of bonus material that delivers excitement and fun for long-time fans, as well as for viewers who are new to the TRANSFORMERS universe. In addition to superior picture and sound and a wealth of bonus material presented in high definition, the HD DVD presentation provides consumers with a host of web-enabled features, which are accessible through all connected HD DVD players. The web-enabled features take advantage of technology that allows the studio to present the content in a new way that will continue to roll-out through the rest of the year.

Source: AVRev News


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

It's killing me that this isn't available on Blu-ray. Could it be time to bite the bullet and buy an HD-DVD player?? :unbelievable:


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

John Simpson said:


> It's killing me that this isn't available on Blu-ray. Could it be time to bite the bullet and buy an HD-DVD player?? :unbelievable:


Aren't they finally getting to be cheaper and more available down in Oz? I read that Aussies can get region free SD DVD playback on a Toshiba HD DVD player -- lucky stiffs. :drool:


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, must admit I'm not fully up with the latest HD-DVD hardware. It strikes me as odd that all HD-DVD players don't come region-free for all formats anyway...

And then there's Blu-ray *heavy sigh*...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hervey Norman (if you have them down there) have Toshiba or JVC (can't remember which) HD players for $499.00 at the moment..


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:yay::yay: 

That's cause Transformers is the BEST MOVIE EVER!, its so go the Academy doesn't even know yet but it won all of them, boo to anyone who thinks otherwise, bbbbooooooooo addle:

~Bobby


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

I haven't been impressed with an action movie since the original Matrix. Transformers blows it out of the water.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, our family did our part to help the numbers...saw it in the theater, and bought it pre-release on HD-DVD. Ironically, we aren't usually in a hurry to get our hands on DVD releases, but in this case both my wife and I ordered it separately from 2 different stores. And, neither of us mentioned it to the other...so when I got the shipment from Amazon, I proudly opened the box and showed her and the kids what I'd bought :jump:, 

she:boxer:me.

Then, she pulled her copy out of a shopping bag, and I :boxer: her.

And then...oh, never mine.

Good movie. 

My 10yr old son's current "favorite movie ever". 


*Spoiler* 



And my 12 yr old daughter teared up when she thought Bumblebee was dead...a robot gets hurt...in a movie...and she gets upset. Whatever...


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

This is no real suprise to me. I loved this movie. :T:T:T


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

John Simpson said:


> It's killing me that this isn't available on Blu-ray. Could it be time to bite the bullet and buy an HD-DVD player?? :unbelievable:


With the prices of A2's and A3's this holiday season the answer is yes :bigsmile:. I only wish Blu would do similar discounts and I would go neutral.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Scuba Diver said:


> This is no real suprise to me. I loved this movie. :T:T:T


Same here! Saw it at the theaters and loved it. Purchased the HD-DVD and still love it!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Saw it in the theater twice (all five of us) and bought the HD-DVD version of it.


----------

